# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  ارور درقسمت setup

## azitaj

سلام  دراین ارورهابه وجوداومده لطفا راهنمایی کنیدکه رفعش کنم


Error	7	To enable 'Download prerequisites from the same location as my application' in the Prerequisites dialog box, you must download file 'Crystal Reports for .NET Framework 4.0\CRRuntime_64bit_13_0_12.msi' for item 'SAP Crystal Reports Runtime Engine for .NET Framework' to your local machine. For more information, see http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?
LinkId=239883.	C:\New folder\WindowsFormsApplication1\Setup1\Setup1.vdpr  oj	Setup1

Error	6	To enable 'Download prerequisites from the same location as my application' in the Prerequisites dialog box, you must download file 'Crystal Reports for .NET Framework 4.0\CRRuntime_32bit_13_0_12.msi' for item 'SAP Crystal Reports Runtime Engine for .NET Framework' to your local machine. For more information, see http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=239883.	C:\New folder\WindowsFormsApplication1\Setup1\Setup1.vdpr  oj	Setup1

----------


## hadi vafaii

نمیدونم از چه روشی برای ستاپ سازی استفاده کردین اما اگه با استفاده از ویژوال 2010 بخواین بسازین این فایل رو دانلود کنین و طبق عکس هایی که قرار دادم عمل کنین اگه خدا بخواد فایل ستاپتون درست کار میکنه و اروری که قرار دادین فکر کنم مربوط به کریستال ریپوت که تو پروژتون استفاده کردین و باید تو ستاپ اضافه کنین 
از اینجا دانلود کنین

----------


## azitaj

ممنون درستش کردم ولی مرحله آخر که وقتی می خواهی نرم افزارها روانتخاب کنی وگزینه وسط که بزنی ارور میگیره

----------


## hadi vafaii

چه اروری میده؟

----------


## azitaj

همون ارورهای بالا رونشون میده وقتی این گزینه رومیزنم هیچ اروری نداره
download preraquisites from the component venders web site

----------

